# BBS RS Restoration



## DNel928 (Apr 6, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Anyways, I was strolling through a local "pick-a-part" yard this weekend and stumbled upon these BBS RS 005 for $150. Plan to restore them to original condition, my work is cut out for me. Any comments, info, or criticism on how I should go about this is welcome.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

you should give them to me. porsche fitment I'd appraise. drown them in tal strip and let the polishing begin!


----------



## DNel928 (Apr 6, 2012)

syntax said:


> you should give them to me. porsche fitment I'd appraise. drown them in tal strip and let the polishing begin!


I'm willing too if you give me some $$$ Any references on where to get the curb rash fixed on the lips. From what I've researched thus far these have "slant" lips, which I guess are more sought after?


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome find! Bust out the Aircraft Stripper and get to work, good sir!


----------



## DNel928 (Apr 6, 2012)

Little more progress today. Got all the wheels split, and documented all the damage. Some rash, bends, and 1 crack. Seems 1 crack has already been welded up as well. All the damaged parts are going to Rotiform this week for refinishing, and I'll start stripping the rest


----------



## DNel928 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well after aircraft stripper and 2 hours of scrubbing I got the paint off of 1 wheel.





Going to finish up the rest this weekend, restoring wheels sucks!


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

but what an improvement already!


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

pretty good find. you should have rotiform make them into 17s or 18s


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Talk about a MASSIVE improvement! :beer::beer:


----------



## DNel928 (Apr 6, 2012)

Finally... after probably 8 hours they are all stripped. Next up is polishing the lips and powder coating the faces, undecided on color though.


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

DNel928 said:


> Finally... after probably 8 hours they are all stripped. Next up is polishing the lips and powder coating the faces, undecided on color though.


 they look good! if you need someone to powdercoat them i can do it for cheap


----------



## DNel928 (Apr 6, 2012)

Will def be interested in powder coating, but I need to find and buy some centers first!


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

good stuff. opcorn:


----------



## DNel928 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well.. bad news. Some things have come up, and I must sell the wheels asap. Will be getting another set as soon as things straighten out.


----------

